# Exostosis removal



## coders_rock! (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone know the CPT code for removal of exostosis from the talus bone?



I appreciate your help.


----------



## pygreen (Dec 2, 2011)

Look at CPT code 28118--Ostectomy, calcaneus.   

Ostectomy is the surgical removal of a bone or part of a bone.

Exostosis is a bony growth on the surface of a bone or tooth.


----------



## coders_rock! (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't think 28118 is correct because that's for the calcaneus bone, I need a code for the talus.


----------



## dkaran (Dec 5, 2011)

*Talus Bone*

I came up with 28100.


----------



## jdemar (Dec 7, 2011)

28120 for an exostosis of talus.


----------

